# Онемение пальцев левой руки и грыжа шейного отдела



## Volopas (28 Май 2014)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи!
Помогите разобраться в моей ситуации. Мне 29 лет, около 2х.месяцев назад стал чувствовать онемение мизинца и безымянного пальца левой руки, чувствительность и подвижность пальцев есть, боли какие либо отсутствуют. Участковый невролог назначил МРТ, на основании которого хирургом сделан вывод об операции.Мануальный терапевт предположил что онемение может происходить от зажатия локтевого нерва (тонельный синдром?) после одного приема было немного лучше. Стоит уточнить что в 15 лет был сильный удар при падении с велосипеда вниз головой и возможно следствие этого грыжа С6-С7? Сфера деятельности -элетромонтажник, поднятие тяжестей и работа руками всегда присутствуют. Скажите пожалуйста,возможно ли выбрать консервативный метод лечения грыжи и повременить с операцией? Или на данный момент уже это неизбежно?
Спасибо!


----------



## doc (28 Май 2014)

Онемение пальцев с грыжей ш/о не связано. Возможно, причина в Вашей профессиональной деятельности.
Ваш мануальный терапевт, судя по всему, прав.
Асимметрия шеи со сколиозом и ротацией свидетельствуют о серьёзном мышечном дисбалансе этого региона.
Показаний к операции не вижу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2014)

Онемение не является основанием для операции, независимо от размера грыжи диска.
И по анатомии, не тот уровень.


----------



## Volopas (4 Июн 2014)

Спасибо за ответы! Если честно, то все таки я на распутье, неврологи и хирурги склоняют к операции. Сделал ЭМНГ


----------



## doc (4 Июн 2014)

А чего оперировать хотят? Если по клинике и заключению ЭНМГ процесс левосторонний, а по МРТ грыжа справа?


----------



## Volopas (5 Июн 2014)

doc написал(а):


> А чего оперировать хотят? Если по клинике и заключению ЭНМГ процесс левосторонний, а по МРТ грыжа справа?


Да, грыжа справа, онемение слева. Сила руки ощущается хорошо, не худеет, не мерзнет.
Хотят удалить диск и поставить имплант или отсечь часть нависающей грыжи, что бы на нерв не давила ....Аргумент приводят еще такой, что в любой момент этот кусок грыжи может отколоться или грыжа передавит нерв и... Хотя опять же говорили что можно с этим жить долго... Как то диагноза своего я и не понял. Добавлю на время свои фото, для наглядности))) рост 174 вес 83 кг.


----------



## doc (5 Июн 2014)

Volopas написал(а):


> .Аргумент приводят еще такой, что в любой момент этот кусок грыжи может отколоться или грыжа передавит нерв


То есть операция нужна, чтобы успокоить больное воображение нейрохирурга?
Показаний для операции нет. Грыжа и онемение пальцев между собой никак не связаны.
Нужно искать туннель, где происходит сдавление нерва, и лечить.
Чаще всего сдавление происходит по причине укорочение средней лестничной мышцы. На Вашей рентгенограмме имеется шейный сколиоз, который свидетельствует о дисбалансе левых и правых шейных мышц. Это дополнительный аргумент в пользу такого предположения.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Июн 2014)

Фотка клевая, но, как и грыжа в шеи, к проблемам в левой руке отношения не имеет. Мануальный терапевт с туннелем так же в штангу дал, ищите другого врача.


----------



## Lari (5 Июн 2014)

Volopas написал(а):


> ....Мануальный терапевт предположил ...после одного приема было немного лучше. Спасибо!


Если лучше становится - то продолжайте...


----------



## Volopas (6 Июн 2014)

Здравствуйте!
Спасибо всем за ответы!
Вчера был на консультации еще у одного хирурга к которому в случае чего(тьфу, тьфу) лег бы на операцию, он посмотрел и вывод такой: грыжа да, не очень хороша и место рискованное, но брать в руки скальпель повода пока нет, так как клинически ситуация идет вся по левой стороне. Я конечно слегка в шоке, так как уже морально к операции начал настраиваться)))Отпущен на волю до осени, даны рекомендации: бассейн, лфк,контроль веса,витамины, отпуск на море))) можно воздействовать на тело массажем, иглоукалыванием, остеопатией, но очень осторожно и *никаких приемов на шее.*
Страх конечно остался от утверждения первых консультаций что грыжа просто опасна, и внезапно может отколоться. Но пока наверно есть время.
Вопрос следующий, с чего начинать? Все сразу в разные дни? Иголки и остеопатия, массаж ? Лфк обязательно с инструктором или можно по инструкции самому?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2014)

> ...очень осторожно и никаких приемов на шее...


Перестраховка. Правильно советовать - без приемов на пораженных двигательных сегментах.
У мануальной терапии  и у ЛФК одинаковые цели-восстановление подвижности в непораженных сегментах.
И мануальная терапия и вытяжение, и ЛФК, если их применять неправильно к пораженным сегменам, могнут давать обострения боли (не путать с некоторыми болевыми ощущениями, возникающими на несколько дней, при восстановлении стереотипа движений в непораженных сегментах).

ЛФК - недифференцированно воздействует на позвоночник (вернее его можно дифференцировать на отделы позвоночника, на участки отделов, но нельзя на отдельные двигательные сегменты).
Мануальная терапия -дифференцированное воздействие (то есть врач работает на отдельном "позвонке", причем чаще здоровом, но временно не работающем).

ЛФК, конечно лучше с инструктором, но если соблюдать ее главный принцип-постепенность наращивания амплитуды движений и количества движений, то вполне можно справиться и самому.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Июн 2014)

Volopas написал(а):


> Вчера был на консультации еще у одного хирурга к которому в случае чего(тьфу, тьфу) лег бы на операцию,


А диагноз какой? Хирург классный, это понятно, в  том смысле, что  могу отрезать,  а могу и не отрезать, но диагноз где? Дураку понятно, что грыжа с другой стороны, это очевидно, а что с диагнозом в проблемной руке?


----------

